# DHS: Expect your computer to be seized without suspicion



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Agents may seize, detain, and/or retain individuals' PCs and media without having reason to suspect that those people or those machines and devices are connected with a crime.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Very Interesting, I can understand boarder patrol doing random checks, and to ask you to log your computer on and just take a quick look making sure you don't have bomb recipes or secret squirrel stuff on your computer, that is one thing.

If they do find something that might make them think you are a terrorist, (In my book this would have to be a real good reason they think you are one) then good on them for taking it. But if I was at a boarder and they want to send info to another agency to ask them to check on my info more, one would think they would have to have your permission or a warrant to do that, or at least arrest you then take it anyway.

But why would you have anything to hide? I mean, even if you had pictures you did not want anyone to see, (non terrorist ones) even embarrassing ones, its not anything Agents or other Officers from any authority has not seen before, on the other hand if we are not arrested we do have rights.

Then again if you want to go crossing boarders, and don't want to go through those type of searches then don't cross the boarders, or at least arm yourself with what your rights really are.

Depending on the attitude of the Officers on boarder patrol as to if I would make it easy for them, if I was in that situation.

I don't know, every time I go to catch a plane, there is the metal detectors, Xrays things, the explosives/drugs test on the handbag and clothes, I always get selected for that, I must be a bit suss looking.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

So the blissful innocent maintains a folder with their Electronic Valentines whereas the real bad guys put a 'cryption on the "How to build a nuclear weapon" document and hide it among the recovered fragments folder. And that's assuming they keep the data on their hard drive. So which one draws the short straw?


----------

